# A smartphone with two screens - one of which uses e-ink technology



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 4, 2013)

What do you about this phone, digitians?

A smartphone with two screens - one of which uses e-ink technology and is *"always on"* - has been launched.

BBC News - Phone with e-ink second screen launched

*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/65077000/jpg/_65077800_de27-1.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

ramkumarvcbe said:


> What do you about this phone, digitians?
> 
> A smartphone with two screens - one of which uses e-ink technology and is *"always on"* - has been launched.
> 
> ...



I hope it comes to India soon.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 4, 2013)

why cant we use e-ink display alone?  that will boost the battery back up considerably/


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 4, 2013)

i just want PHONEBLOKS


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i just want PHONEBLOKS



This is like our PC right now, just install that you want and* voila* you have phone according to your customization.


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 4, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> why cant we use e-ink display alone?  that will boost the battery back up considerably/


Its refresh rate is too low.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 4, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Its refresh rate is too low.



what are the problems/drawbacks if refresh rate is too low? flicker ?


----------



## ZTR (Dec 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i just want PHONEBLOKS



Its kinda impossible from engineering point of view.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 4, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> what are the problems/drawbacks if refresh rate is too low? flicker ?



Flicker, eye strain, poor movie viewing experience, etc. Gaming would suffer badly.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Flicker, eye strain, poor movie viewing experience, etc. Gaming would suffer badly.


so if that is the case,what is the advantage of this one?


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Dec 4, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> so if that is the case,what is the advantage of this one?



Longer durability of battery when in low power.
Feasible design for older people who just make & receive calls and depend on battery life.
Or casual phone users with average usage.
Also for people with sensitive sight that might otherwise be easily strained by the bright LED screens.
For avid readers who don't like to carry tablets or large sized gadgets around like Kindle.

I'm just spit balling here but these are a few may-be reasons that came to my mind.

EDIT:- I just read the article. Turns out some of my pointers are right


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 4, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Its kinda impossible from engineering point of view.



engineering is what makes it possible..  



20years back mobiles were an impossibility.. now see..


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Dec 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> engineering is what makes it possible..
> 
> 
> 
> 20years back mobiles were an impossibility.. now see..



True. I'm sure the Phonebloks concept isn't impossible. Science & Tech can achieve and have achieved so many things that the human brain couldn't even comprehend 5 years ago. Nothing is impossible when great minds come together. I hope Phonebloks really kicks off on a global scale as E-waste is really becoming a huge PITA.


----------



## amjath (Dec 4, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> so if that is the case,what is the advantage of this one?



reading mainly, same reason why kindle paperwhite is so famous


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 4, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> so if that is the case,what is the advantage of this one?



You have 2 screens. Regular duty on one, and those tasks that you don't do all the time (games, movies etc) on the other. You get the best of both worlds.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You have 2 screens. Regular duty on one, and those tasks that you don't do all the time (games, movies etc) on the other. You get the best of both worlds.



it may be good for reading but its ~2hz refresh rate may not be good for something other works. if we are able to create e-ink screen with high refresh rate, that would boost mobile phone industry because we need good battery back up and just 1 day is not enough.


----------



## digitfan (Dec 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> engineering is what makes it possible..
> 
> 
> 
> 20years back mobiles were an impossibility.. now see..


Mobiles are there for more than 35 years. Therefore 20 years back it was anything but impossibility.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 5, 2013)

digitfan said:


> Mobiles are there for more than 35 years. Therefore 20 years back it was anything but impossibility.



arguments and trolling dont take us anywhere...

intelligent engineering does. 

capiche??


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 6, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Its kinda impossible from engineering point of view.



Motorola already started working on Phonebloks


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 7, 2013)

now thats good news..


----------

